# burn itunes movies to DVD



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anybody know a how to burn itunes movies to a DVD? (Yes I know it's protected and can't be done officially)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Interesting question -- to the best of my knowledge there isn't really any way to do this, apart from really unsatisfactory workarounds (screen cap as you play, that sort of thing).


----------



## daffodil (Oct 9, 2007)

You can refer to this guide, it may give you some direction
Best free iTunes guide - burn iTunes movie to DVD, rip DVD to iTunes


----------

